# Chopin competition



## Guest

Anybody watching this? They're down to the final 20, I think:


----------



## Guest

Seong Jin-Cho of South Korea has won the contest and gets $33,600 in prize money and any concert hall he cares to play at.

Charles Richard-Hamelin of Canada takes 2nd prize.

Kate Liu of the US took 3rd.

Eric Lu took 4th

Yike Yang took 5th

Dmitry Shishkin took 6th.

Honorable mentions go to Aljoša Jurinić, Aimi Kobayashi, Szymon Nehring, Georgijs Osokins.


----------



## chesapeake bay

I did watch this, it was quite enjoyable to compare the pianists


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I heard the winner play the E minor concerto live a few months back (Ashkenazy was conducting). There was some stunning technique on display but he has yet to learn how to make the best and most musical use of it.


----------

